# back from RAI....



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Had my RAI treatment on October 4th. Just got released today. 48 hours in isolation at the hospital (i've got a 1 and 3 year old at home that my wife is watching). I got 100 millicuries. I've got a little tenderness in the glands under my jaw area and felt some pressure in the area where my thyroid was before i had my tt surgery. Other than that, im doing okay so far. Staying in a hotel for a couple extra days just to stay clear of the kids but my nuclear technologist said that he couldn't release me unless i was safe to be in the population.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats a smart nuclear technologist. Glad you are doing well, as well as can be expected. It gets better. Hang in there!


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

My endo told me not to start synthroid until after my wbs next thursday. Wont that make me even more hypo since the rest of the thyroid cells are fried now? When did your drs have you start the mess after rai?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, it might make you a little more hypo but I can't see it being that much.

I did Labs every 4 weeks when my TSH was caught at 29 I started meds. That was about three months after RAI. Wish TSH was caught much earlier at a lower level but going for Labs every two weeks was a bit too much.

The lower TSH is when starting meds. the less chance of experiencing hypo symptoms. My hypo symptoms lasted a few years, through different stages, after being put on meds.

The sooner the better - the lower the better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Had my RAI treatment on October 4th. Just got released today. 48 hours in isolation at the hospital (i've got a 1 and 3 year old at home that my wife is watching). I got 100 millicuries. I've got a little tenderness in the glands under my jaw area and felt some pressure in the area where my thyroid was before i had my tt surgery. Other than that, im doing okay so far. Staying in a hotel for a couple extra days just to stay clear of the kids but my nuclear technologist said that he couldn't release me unless i was safe to be in the population.


It is so good to hear from you and I know you will be mighty glad to get back home w/ your family!!

Will this be it on the radiation? I hope?


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope this is it for radiation. Fingers crossed. I think being away from my wife and our 3 and 1 year old has been the hardest part of the whole thing. Its hard trying to tell a 3 year old why you're at the dr for a week without him getting a little nervous. LoL


----------

